# Lack of repertoires for intermediate students



## 009

I think there's a lack of suitable resources for intermediate students.
U can find quite a number of easy violin piece( for beginners to grade 3 ) , while the bulk is more suitable for slightly advanced students...especially those who are well past grade 7.

It's quite frustrating really. Most of the music that u find for grade 5-6 are normally baroque routines, or classical excerpts. And I don't like to teach simplified or editorial versions.

And this came to my attention recently: Kreisler's Love is Sorrow, and Love is joy.
Wonderful works for intermediate students... and it's manageable, COMPLETE( I hate excerpts), and most importantly make them sound really nice.
Real, romantic, 'DEEP' music for the intermediate for once( and not the usual Vivaldi , Mazas etc. ). Hmmm...

Do u know of any suitable resources for the intermediate or early advanced students? Not talking about technical studies/suzukis/baroque collections/simplified Mozart, Beethoven's Sonatas...
I mean real, complete music? <_<


----------



## Daniel

Schubert Sonatinas, Dvorak Sonatina, Some Mozart Sonatas are also managable, maybe the earlier ones...that comes to my mind for the moment.


----------



## 009

Yeah, Schubert Sonatinas...
I haven't came across the Dvorak ones before. What level is it? U mean all his sonatinas are manageable?
I know the earlier Mozart is okay. But it'll be excerpt... esp the divertimento.


----------



## Daniel

Dvorak only wrote one Sonatina, and it is managable. I know that because I played it some time ago...haha 
It is a very very nice piece. Daddy Dvorak wrote it for his children actually, but it is not a children piece. It has all in it what a masterpiece must have. I think it is one of the most spontanous works by him and it IS a masterwork. (It is in G-major, and it is the op. 100...Dvorak "manipulated" the opus actually, he wanted it to be something special in the numeration also, though there should have been some opus before, was not time for 100 yet. This shows that he accepted its worth himself).


----------



## Nox

See? This has been my complaint all along! We need more intermediate works! And they don't need to be immature or overly-simplisitic at all.

Come on all you budding composers!!!

I'll look into the Kriesler (for moi!). How is his Liebeslied?

And...look into the Seitz...I saw a book of his works (outside of what' s in the Suzuki books) but I didn't buy it this time ...next time...

...but I quite enjoy the bits in the Suzuki books...lots of character and fun to play...difficult enough to be challenging, but not unmanagable in a shorter period of practice time...


----------

